# I got a pleasant surprise



## minimule (Jul 30, 2009)

I didn't renew my ADMS membership until this month....I know.....but at least they send you all the back issues of the Brayer. I was thumbing through them today and saw a really cute baby mule pic.......hmmmmmm that looks very familiar! It was my baby Memphis! Leah had written an article about mini mules around the world and gave me and my kids a nice little write up! I had no idea it was in there! Kind of fun to see your babies in print.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 1, 2009)

What a nice surprise, its a good thing you got the back issues or you would have missed it. Can you show us Memphis?


----------



## minimule (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the photo they used






This was right after we clipped her.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 2, 2009)

Cool!! Memphis is a star!!



Of course, we already considered her a star here... she is a doll


----------



## RebelsHope (Aug 2, 2009)

She is the darn cutest thing ever!!


----------

